# Microphone recording sounds like I'm in a barrel



## pbone_tsf (Apr 29, 2011)

There was a previous thread about this, and I'm having the same problem. This microphone I'm using was used several years ago to make a phone call and the "barrel" sound happened then according to the other person. For recording I'm using WavePad and the "barrel" sound is very apparent. It must be the microphone itself. Does anyone know of a better microphone than the cheap, long stemmed ones? (Correction: the computer OS is Win 7, not Vista which is on my desktop.)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the mic on another PC. Other than that, it's not the mic type that is causing the problem. But most likely that mic is simply just faulty.


----------



## pbone_tsf (Apr 29, 2011)

No, the microphone is fine: call it operator error. The setting for the laptop USB "sound card" was incorrect.

To anyone with experience using computer microphones, can you point out better mics that don't cost a bundle? Is there a brand that stands out?


----------



## Ham_And_Eggs (Oct 4, 2011)

This is really too cheap but the mic that comes with the pc costs cents, not dollars:

_CAD U1 - microphone
$23 online_

This is more like what you would call "good" without spending any money:

_Blue Microphones Snowball microphone
$54 online_

Blue makes recording studio microphones and they pretty much know how to do it.


----------

